# Mercury motherboard drivers



## ritish (Aug 19, 2007)

hey friends,
   I have lost my motherboard cd ( MERCURY )
      can anybody provide me any link or upload the graphics and audio driver for it.


----------



## ashnik (Aug 19, 2007)

could u give us the model no. of the motherboard..
try CPU-Z software. it is freely available on softpedia.com


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 19, 2007)

@Ritish-You can download the drivers from the Mercury company website. Just find it according to the model of the motherboard.


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2007)

ritish i can send a copy all you need to do is to get the MB model number


----------



## ritish (Aug 24, 2007)

my model number:
  manufacturer - KOBIAN
  model - Pl845GLM version - 5.0
  chip - Intel i845GL (REV B1)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 24, 2007)

Try this, *www.mercury-pc.com/downloads_list.php?productid=555


----------



## spironox (Aug 24, 2007)

ritish said:
			
		

> hey friends,
> I have lost my motherboard cd ( MERCURY )
> can anybody provide me any link or upload the graphics and audio driver for it.


 

is the problem solved by the link or should i send u a cd copy?


----------



## ritish (Aug 26, 2007)

plz send me the copy..
  the link hangs up....


----------

